# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες >  Τα νέα μου καναρίνια...!!!!

## DimitrisPas13

Καλημέρα στο φόρουμ....χθες αντάλλαξα τα κοκατιλ μου με ένα ζευγαράκι καναρίνια τα οποία μου τα έδωσε η μαρία ν. ...το θηλυκό είναι πορτοκαλί και το αρσενικό κίτρινο...λοιπόν σας τα παρουσιάζω
το θηλυκό...



και το αρσενικό...



αυτοί είναι οι νέοι μου φτερωτοί φίλοι....εδώ όμως θέλω την βοήθεια σας...τι ράτσας είναι;

----------


## Giwrgos13

Να τα χαιρεσαι!!  :Youpi: Για το ειδος δες εδω Tα είδη των καναρινιών - φωτογραφίες και σύντομη παρουσίαση

----------


## manos 9

Πανέμορφα φίλε μου μπράβο σου.

----------


## panos70

Ειναι δυο πολυ ομορφα κοινα καναρινακια να τα χαιρεσαι και να σε συντροφευουν

----------


## DimitrisPas13

> Να τα χαιρεσαι!! Για το ειδος δες εδω Tα είδη των καναρινιών - φωτογραφίες και σύντομη παρουσίαση





> Πανέμορφα φίλε μου μπράβο σου.





> Ειναι δυο πολυ ομορφα κοινα καναρινακια να τα χαιρεσαι και να σε συντροφευουν


σας ευχαριστώ πολύ




> Ειναι δυο πολυ ομορφα κοινα καναρινακια να τα χαιρεσαι και να σε συντροφευουν


σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την βοήθεια!!!!

----------


## jack

Να τα χαίρεσαι!
Σύντομα ν' ακούσεις όμορφες μελωδίες

----------


## lagreco69

Ομορφα!! καναρινακια να τα χαιρεσαι!!!

----------


## DimitrisPas13

> Να τα χαίρεσαι!
> Σύντομα ν' ακούσεις όμορφες μελωδίες





> Ομορφα!! καναρινακια να τα χαιρεσαι!!!


ευχαριστώ...από το πρωί που τα έβγαλα έξω...άρχισε και κελαιδάει το αρσενικό...λίγο όμως....!!!!τους έχω βάλει ένα αυγό βρασμένο(μέχρι να γίνει πράσσινος ο κρόκος!!!

----------


## Giwrgos13

Αμε θες παρουσιασε τα και εδω !! 
*Τα Καναρίνια του Φόρουμ* :winky:

----------


## μαρια ν

λοιπον ευχομαι να περασετε καλα μαζι οσο για τον αρσενικο περιμενε λιγο απο χτες με την μεταφορα εχει στρεσαριστει

----------


## DimitrisPas13

ξεκίνησε λίγο και κελαιδάει...!!!

----------


## Silentpanther

poly wraia h thilikia  :Jumping0044:

----------


## Giwrgos13

Σταυρο δεν πρεπει να γραφεις με greeklish ειναι κανονας του φορουν .Φιλικα  :winky:

----------


## jk21

Να τα χαιρεσαι Δημητρη ! αν κρινω απο το οτι εχει τις φτερουγες πεσμενες (αν ειναι συνεχως ετσι και οχι μονο στις φωτο ) τοτε ο αρσενικος εχει σιγουρα στρεσσαριστει .αν συνεχισει να ειναι και αυριο ετσι ,ελεγχεις τις κουτσουλιες και βγαζεις φωτο να δουμε .συχνο φαινομενο το στρεσσαρισμα στην αλλαγη περιβαλλοντος ,αρκει να ειναι προσωρινο

----------


## DimitrisPas13

> Να τα χαιρεσαι Δημητρη ! αν κρινω απο το οτι εχει τις φτερουγες πεσμενες (αν ειναι συνεχως ετσι και οχι μονο στις φωτο ) τοτε ο αρσενικος εχει σιγουρα στρεσσαριστει .αν συνεχισει να ειναι και αυριο ετσι ,ελεγχεις τις κουτσουλιες και βγαζεις φωτο να δουμε .συχνο φαινομενο το στρεσσαρισμα στην αλλαγη περιβαλλοντος ,αρκει να ειναι προσωρινο


χθες που τις τράβηξα τις φωτογραφίες έτσι ήταν...σήμερα τις έχει πιο ψηλά.....οι κουτσουλιές και των δύο είναι μεν σωστές...αλλά μαζί με αυτές βγαίνουν και πολλά υγρά....αυτό γίνετε από το πρωί....

----------


## jk21

ολα δειχνουν στρες που μαλλον μειωνεται σταδιακα και φυσιολογικα .το σημαντικο ειναι οτι ανεβηκαν οι φτερουγες 

δες για τα ουρα 

*Ασθένειες των πουλιών συντροφιάς: συνοπτικός οδηγός συμπτωμάτων ( pet bird diseases )**Αν εχουμε υπερέκκριση υγρών ,τότε είτε προέρχονται από στρεσάρισμα του πουλιού και νευρικότητα (συχνό φαινόμενο σε αλλαγές περιβάλλοντος ) ,ειτε απο βακτηριακή μόλυνση ,είτε από λήψη κάποιας τοξικής ουσίας (τοτε εχουμε και αλλαγη χρωματισμου συνηθως ) .Παροδικα αυξημενα υγρα σε κάποια κουτσουλιά ,και ειδικα σε θηλυκα στην περιοδο αναπαραγωγης ,νωρις το πρωι ,ειναι κατι φυσιολογικο*

----------


## lefteris13

Να τα χαιρεσαι Δημητρη και απο δω, ομορφα ειναι, καλα ζευγαρωματα!

----------


## DimitrisPas13

> ολα δειχνουν στρες που μαλλον μειωνεται σταδιακα και φυσιολογικα .το σημαντικο ειναι οτι ανεβηκαν οι φτερουγες 
> 
> δες για τα ουρα 
> 
> *Ασθένειες των πουλιών συντροφιάς: συνοπτικός οδηγός συμπτωμάτων ( pet bird diseases )*
> 
> 
> *Αν εχουμε υπερέκκριση υγρών ,τότε είτε προέρχονται από στρεσάρισμα του πουλιού και νευρικότητα (συχνό φαινόμενο σε αλλαγές περιβάλλοντος ) ,ειτε απο βακτηριακή μόλυνση ,είτε από λήψη κάποιας τοξικής ουσίας (τοτε εχουμε και αλλαγη χρωματισμου συνηθως ) .Παροδικα αυξημενα υγρα σε κάποια κουτσουλιά ,και ειδικα σε θηλυκα στην περιοδο αναπαραγωγης ,νωρις το πρωι ,ειναι κατι φυσιολογικο*


τα ούρα είναι διαφανή!!!

----------

